# Ice!!!



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

We are getting heavy ice build up today. over 1/2 and counting. My scanner has calls for power lines down all over Eastern Iowa. Plus it looks like we could get heavy snow tonight and Sunday, 6 -12".


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

6-10 in cant wait


----------



## Whip (Feb 27, 2005)

I certainly don't envy you guys. I hate dealing with ice, much less trying to plow the snow that's on top of it. Good luck.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

It actually hasn't been too bad so far... the air temp is staying right around 32 so I have been a slush pusher all evening... the biggest problem that I have had is all the traffic routed thru town here because they shut down I-80 due to downed High-Tension wires......stupid truckers.....outta my way I'm tryin to work here!!!

Oh well....accuweather says 1-3 for snow but is calling for 34-38 degree temps.
Tomorrow is gonna be some heavy pushin....payup


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

UglyTruck;377313 said:


> It actually hasn't been too bad so far... the air temp is staying right around 32 so I have been a slush pusher all evening... the biggest problem that I have had is all the traffic routed thru town here because they shut down I-80 due to downed High-Tension wires......stupid truckers.....outta my way I'm tryin to work here!!!
> 
> Oh well....accuweather says 1-3 for snow but is calling for 34-38 degree temps.
> Tomorrow is gonna be some heavy pushin....payup


Was not the truckers fault, Power lines were hanging low due to the ice and a truck run into it the plower lines. I think the power lines should have been under ground!

Coralville/ North Liberty was without power since about 4 Pm last night. Just came back on.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

the ice makes for beautiful pictures and scenery but it is one heck of a destructive beauty


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

I never said that it was the Truckers their fault....just that they were in the way....


Was a truck the cause of the outage in north liberty???? 

The High tension wires that were down over here were between the Wilton & Durant exits.... I was told that I-80 was shut down from West Branch to Walcott because of it....


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

my driveway


----------

